# Trabant 601



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Didn't know where else to post this.
Anyone ever hear of the Trabant 601? They are neat, old cars built in East Germany. I'd love to get one to fix up like the one in this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dc6rhRJlwk
If I can find one, I'd like to put some sort of newer motor in it, anything to beat the stock 20something horsepower.


----------

